# Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found [RESOLVED]



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi
Just made my new mobo details as follows:
ga-81945p (pro)(-g)
Intel pentium processor
2 x maxtor 250gb sata hard disk drives

Hard disk boot priority
First boot device (cd rom)
Second boot device (floppy)
Third boot device (hard drive)

IDE channel 0 master (sony cd rewriter)
IDE channel 0 slave (dvd rewriter)
IDE channel 2 master (none)
IDE channel 2 slave (maxtor 6v250f0)
IDE channel 3 master (none)
IDE channel 3 slave (maxtor)

On chip primary PCI.IDE (enable)
Sata raid/ahci mode (raid)

Boot up new system. Inserted Windows xp pro (oem) Pressed F6. Pressed S to load floppy. Pressed S to load raids Driver. The file Textsetup.oem could not be found came up. Am i using the correct raid driver. I got driver cd from supplier But it does not work for some reason. been to gigabyte and intel website. There are so many different drivers to choose from. Could you tell me the precise driver i need for my mobo and how to get it on floppy?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

I know from experience because my Gigabyte board is only a month old. This is what you need:

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=940

That is the "pre install driver" that is what you grab. The other files on their download site for this board WILL NOT WORK.

Once you have the file, there are two ways to get it on a floppy so it will be recognized when you do the XP install. This is a dos based .exe file which is sort of lame if you ask me. Nevertheless, if you have Winzip or Winrar, you should be able to right click the file and have an option to "open with winrar" or winzip
if that is available, do it and make sure your floppy is formatted and blank and extract the entire file without selecting anything in the winrar box to a:\

If you don't have winrar or winzip, it looks like gigabyte limits you to making this driver disk the hard way.

Take this file and copy it to your desktop. Preferably rename it to something short like 8 characters or less. Then goto start menu, accessories, and command prompt. Open it and type cd desktop

then type the following: filename.exe a:\
filename.exe = the name you renamed it to.
otherwise you would have to type to really long name gigabyte set that download as.

The most important thing is that it is the "pre-install driver" and that txtsetup.oem file is in the root directory of the floppy. The rest of the subdirectories indicating which OS you are dealing with is fine.

That is is. If you couldn't follow along here for somehow need more assistance just reply and I'll try to slow it down.

-Scott


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

sounds to me like this will help you

http://www.short-media.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23626



did your review your motherboard manual, in there usually is a *Makedisk.exe *file for making a bootable raid set-up disk this approach generally fixes your error message


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

yeah thats the makedisk.exe I was referring to

if you google for makedisk.exe you will get plenty of information on launching it, should you have trouble ????


post back if you have difficulties


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

I won't question your advice to this person. But what I posted is the exact driver and floppy disc driver maker for his particular motherboard. I went to the site myself to grab the link. I previously had to do this for my own Gigabyte board in order for XP to recognize it. I was just wondering what the additional suggestions were for? he certainly doesn't need a bootable floppy for this driver to work under an XP install. Just curious.



linderman said:


> yeah thats the makedisk.exe I was referring to
> 
> if you google for makedisk.exe you will get plenty of information on launching it, should you have trouble ????
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

review this material; it may not be exact but it will shed some light on the general task!

http://www.testmy.net/t-10525


----------



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

Thank you guys for your help.I managed to make floppy from system cd at last.System is working now.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

Glad all of us as a team could give you enough tips for you to achieve your goal.
Thank You for visiting the forum. Don't be a stranger ya hear?

-Scott



heero1 said:


> Thank you guys for your help.I managed to make floppy from system cd at last.System is working now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Help!Urgent!The file textsetup.oem could not be found*

great input SMZ ! ray:


----------



## Topcat250 (Dec 5, 2009)

hey guys i know im a bit late but i have sort of the same problem can you guys help me out. i had a hp dv2000 notebook given to me with no hard drive so i bought a new 320GB hard drive wacked it in then tryed to put windows xp on it (vista was originally put on it) and it says there is no hard drive in the computer so theres one problem i dont fully understand and i got told to download a driver which i dowloaded heaps and they all say (txtsetup.oem could not be found) so could you guys please give me a hand to sort this mess out it would be muchly appreciated!!!!


----------

